# Different washes...



## wizkid247 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi I had a question about the difference washes, Lava, Mineral, Soil, Ocean, Acid and Tea Stain. Are they all difference? I know some of them can be terminology difference. From my observation your Lava Wash looks like Ocean Wash, and Soil looks like a TeaStain wash. Not sure if I am correct or not here, look forward to seeing someones responses. Thx


----------



## niccolai (Sep 28, 2009)

Old thread but I'm hoping someone can chime in.

I was thinking they were just trademarked names that each individual company uses for the same style of shirt.


----------

